# April wine has a new drummer



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Roy Nichol's from the Sam Hill Band has Joined April Wine. here the story.

http://www.aprilwine.ca/






Myles Goodwyn, April Wine`s leader and frontman announced a change in the personnel of his group yesterday. "I first heard Roy play about 3 years ago at a party Indie guitars put on in Cornwall, Ontario. The players in the band Sam Hill, were excellent, so when Blair got involved in several other projects I needed a drummer and I called a friend in Cornwall who knew the band and that led to me calling their drummer Roy Nichol. One thing led to the next and voila, he`s now drumming for Wine."Roy lives in Cornwall and has been playing drums since he was 15 years of age. He toured Western Canada from 1982 to 1986 in a well known rock band called Steeler. Since 1993 he`s been playing and singing with the group Sam Hill and for a while he was in a Journey tribute band where he came out front to be lead vocalist and frontman! This group toured in Canada and the United States.


"Roy is a rock solid, hard-hitting player that's got great feel. Plus, he`s a fine singer. Roy`s also a studio engineer with a degree in recording and engineering and for me as a studio owner, this is a nice bonus." Myles explained.

Roy Nichol`s first gig is on April 1st in Fort McMurray, Alberta. Ironically it`s Myles`s debut as the opening act for April Wine in 2012.
"It will be an interesting night to say the least. Oowatanite!" Myles went on to say that this will be the first time that there are 4 singers in the band. "That alone is exciting.. the harmonies should be very good live."

Present line-up aside from Myles and Roy, is Brian Greenway guitar and vocals and Richard Lanthier on bass guitar and vocals.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

a bit easier to read....



Rick31797 said:


> Roy Nichol's from the Sam Hill Band has Joined April Wine. here the story.
> 
> http://www.aprilwine.ca/
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They didn't say what happened to the last drummer.

Spinal Tap Syndrome?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks greco.. i was wondering too what happened to the other drummer..I have a feeling that Myles Goodwyn is not that easy to get along with , I know he runs the show, and don't think the other have too much of a voice....just my option...Rick


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Thanks greco.. i was wondering too what happened to the other drummer..I have a feeling that Myles Goodwyn is not that easy to get along with , I know he runs the show, and don't think the other have too much of a voice....just my option...Rick


Perhaps we have a member with an opinion on that ........ Mr Henman?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know for a fact, that Myles chooses the set list, the other's play what he wants them too...from that i came too the conclusion that Myles runs the show...

Myles is even going to open up for April Wine April 1 at Fort McMurray..playing alone , and some blues songs he wrote..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my lips are sealed.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

While I am sure that most would agree that April Wine is Myles' band, I would think he is not a total tyrant as there are a lot of long standing members. People can only put up with crap for so long. There has got to be some give and take going on. One of my favorite bands, but not the same without Clench (I preferred him over Lang, though I did not dislike Lang), and are they going to keep Mercer's cool drum solo with the strobe lights and alternate arm raising bit?.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*april wine*

I just seen April Wine last month, they did a short set opening for Deep Purple... only 45 mins, what i thought was a bit strange , and i had never seen before, Brian and Myles both had plexi-glass in front of there amps.. the venue was quite large, and the last time i seen them at a bar, they didnt have the plexi glass and they sounded great.. this time around the tone was terrible..Myles came out before the show with his guitar tech and was playing around with his amp settings and did take the plexi- glass away... Brian left his there......But when the show started, and Myles started the song , his tone was not very good at all.. 
the whole band sounded bad.. maybe some bands just dont sound good in larger venues..they need to stick to bars.. not really that big,about 5,000 people to fill it..


----------



## spunkymunkey (Jan 3, 2013)

*Deerfoot Casino Dec 31/12*



Rick31797 said:


> I just seen April Wine last month, they did a short set opening for Deep Purple... only 45 mins, what i thought was a bit strange , and i had never seen before, Brian and Myles both had plexi-glass in front of there amps.. the venue was quite large, and the last time i seen them at a bar, they didnt have the plexi glass and they sounded great.. this time around the tone was terrible..Myles came out before the show with his guitar tech and was playing around with his amp settings and did take the plexi- glass away... Brian left his there......But when the show started, and Myles started the song , his tone was not very good at all..
> the whole band sounded bad.. maybe some bands just dont sound good in larger venues..they need to stick to bars.. not really that big,about 5,000 people to fill it..



With all due respect to legends, I experienced the very same thing that Rick mentions. I've seen April Wine like a g'zillion times but here is what I noted, very bad mix, no clarity, Myles vocal was not cutting through the music at all. Those plexi glass destroyers of sound, It was almost like the band had no soundman. I was surprised as I have never heard this type of inferior sound at any previous Wine show.
@spunkymunkeymus


----------

